# Could be interesting



## flatbroke

Looking forward to your offerings.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Lynyrd Skynyrd: “That smell” (sausage)


----------



## SmokinEdge

Kinda catchy,,,,,,,, oooooo that sausage, can’t you smell that sausage, the sausage around you………


----------



## crippledcracker

Take this sausage and shove it. Johnny paycheck


----------



## TNJAKE

Elton John rocket man.......sausage man (only funny because it's true)


----------



## crippledcracker

Always on my mind (sausage)
Willie Nelson


----------



## flatbroke

TNJAKE said:


> Elton John rocket man.......sausage man (only funny because it's true)


That’s. Good one !


----------



## SmokinEdge

flatbroke said:


> That’s. Good one !


So is it a rocket sausage, or a sausage man? That’s the question.


----------



## JLeonard

Madonna  " Like a sausage"


----------



## ofelles

Jimi Hendrix - Red House -  Sausage


----------



## SmokinEdge

This is funny, but going no where good. LMAO.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Charlie Daniels...The Sausage went down to Georgia. The Bee Gees, Saturday Night Sausage. Huey Lewis, I Want a New Sausage....JJ


----------



## flatbroke

SmokinEdge said:


> This is funny, but going no where good. LMAO.


I’m wondering who is gonna mention the Bettles lol


----------



## TNJAKE

flatbroke said:


> I’m wondering who is gonna mention the Bettles lol


The Beatles.....the long and winding road/sausage


----------



## ofelles

Rolling Stones - I can't get no..................sausage


----------



## SmokinEdge

flatbroke said:


> I’m wondering who is gonna mention the Bettles lol


I wanna hold your hand,,,, sausage….
There is a treasure trove in the beetles. Lol


----------



## SmokinEdge

Happiness is a warm gun/sausage.


----------



## flatbroke

SmokinEdge said:


> I wanna hold your hand,,,, sausage….
> There is a treasure trove in the beetles. Lol


Hahahahaha that was the one.


----------



## MJB05615

Hey Jude (Sausage)
Mean Mr. Mustard (Sausage)


----------



## TNJAKE

Creedence Clearwater Revival........The midnight special/sausage


----------



## SmokinEdge

Beetles
You never give me your money/sausage….


----------



## TNJAKE

The Animals.....House of the rising sun/sausage


----------



## flatbroke

Randy Travis. Diggin up Sausage


----------



## MJB05615

The Who:  Pinball (Sausage) Wizard


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

TNJAKE said:


> Elton John rocket man.......sausage man (only funny because it's true)



I was thinking Elton John Tiny Dancer...Only "Tiny Sausage" instead


----------



## smokeymose

Janis Joplin:
"Piece of my Heart/Sausage"


----------



## fxsales1959

flatbroke said:


> View attachment 514633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your offerings.


Sausage by the dashboard lights


----------



## kruizer

Elvis Presley- You ain't nothin but a sausage. Jail house sausage.


----------



## chef jimmyj

fxsales1959 said:


> Sausage by the dashboard lights



Hmmm... That's what she said!...JJ


----------



## zippy12

beatles - here comes the sun/sausage


----------



## Winterrider

Deep purple . . . Smoke on the water/sausage


----------



## 912smoker

Skynyrd 
Gimme Back My Sausage


----------



## jcam222

I sausage her standing there - The Beatles.  Dark Side of the Sausage - Pink Floyd


----------



## 912smoker

Luke Combs
Sausage Never Broke My Heart


----------



## chef jimmyj

Long Cool Sausage ( In a Black Dress) Hollies...
My Sausage Adored You, Frankie Valli...
Play that Funky Sausage, Wild Cherry...JJ


----------



## jcam222

Chain of Sausage (flowers) - The Cure, perfect band for sausage lol


----------



## MJB05615

Glen Campbell :  Rhinestone Sausage Cowboy  also  Southern Sausage Nights


----------



## 912smoker

Eagles
One of these Sausages
Life in The Sausage Lane
Sausage Will Keep Us Alive
New Sausage in Town
Seven Sausages Road


----------



## MJB05615

Simon and Garfunkel:
The Sounds of Sausage (Silence)


----------



## Fueling Around

I am not an imaginative person to select songs except to see more rock than country in the mix.
Rock on members!


----------



## bauchjw

Man, my wife and I spent too long on this one!
Led Zeppelin:
Whole Lotta Love/Sausage
When the Levee/Sausage Breaks
Nobody’s Fault/sausage but mine

Metallica:
The Thing/Sausage That Should Not Be

And my  personal favorite, Motörhead;
Eat the Rich/Sausage


----------



## noboundaries

Credence Clearwater Revival: 

Have you ever seen the sausage?
Born on the sausage.
Long as I can see the sausage.
I heard it through the sausage.
Good Sausage Miss Molly
Sausage Never Comes


----------



## flatbroke

Elvis
Sausage Hotel


----------



## flatbroke

Blue Suede Sausage


----------



## TNJAKE

Willie Nelson.....You were always on my mind/sausage


----------



## 912smoker

Hank Jr

Whiskey Bent and Sausage Bound
A Sausage Boy Can Survive


----------



## SmokinEdge

Charle Daniels 
Sausage went down to Georgia.

Motley Crue
Sausage in the boys room.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Def leopard 
Pour some sausage on me.

The Monkeys
Hey hey we’re the sausage.


----------



## gmc2003

_Aerosmith_: Big ten inch sausage(*record*)

_Kansas_: Carry on my wayward sausage(*son*)

_Supertramp_: Give a little sausage(*bit*)
_Supertramp_: Take the long sausage(*way*)home

_Rush_: Sausage(*Time*)stands still
_Rush_: 2112 Overture/The temples of Sausage(*Syrinx*)

_Grand_ _Funk_: We're an American Sausage(*band*)
_Grand_ _Funk_: Some kind of Sausage(*wonderful*) 

_Jimi_ _Hendrix_: Hear my Sausage(*train*) a Comin

Chris


----------



## Torch&Tone

ofelles said:


> Rolling Stones - I can't get no..................sausage



The heartbreak that is your favorite meat purveyor being out of stock... the panic that is your back-up _also _being out of stock...



bauchjw said:


> Man, my wife and I spent too long on this one!
> Led Zeppelin:
> Whole Lotta Love/Sausage
> When the Levee/Sausage Breaks
> Nobody’s Fault/sausage but mine
> 
> Metallica:
> The Thing/Sausage That Should Not Be
> 
> And my  personal favorite, Motörhead;
> Eat the Rich/Sausage



Broken sausage? Oh no! Elton John asked you to "Don't Go Breakin' My Heart/Sausage" but we'll call in Toni Braxton's "Unbreak My Heart/Sausage"


----------



## TNJAKE

Aerosmith......Janie's got a gun/sausage


----------



## 912smoker

TNJAKE said:


> Aerosmith......Janie's got a gun/sausage


Hahhaha


----------



## HalfSmoked

Going back to the 50's Johnny Mattis

It's all in the game/sausage

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE

Nitty gritty dirt band..........Fishing/sausage in the dark


----------



## SmokinEdge

Queen
Another one bites the dust/sausage.


----------



## smokeymose

Cowboy Junkies: "Sweet Jane/Sausage"
The Georgia Satellites: "Keep Your Hands/Sausage To Yourself"


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

50 Cent - Just A Lil Sausage


----------



## TNJAKE

John Denver.......sunshine on my shoulders/sausage


----------



## Torch&Tone

TNJAKE said:


> Aerosmith......Janie's got a gun/sausage



I mean, they also have a song called "Dude (Looks Like a Lady)"...!

...which could also fit for this game, either Sausage Looks Like a Lady (you should get out more) or Dude Looks Like a Sausage (yikes)


----------



## TNJAKE

Creedence Clearwater revival......I put a spell/sausage on you


----------



## noboundaries

Willie Nelson: 

Help me make sausage through the night.
To all the sausage I've loved before.


----------



## gmc2003

_Cheap_ _Trick_: I want you to want sausage(me)

_Four_ _Seasons_: December 1963 - Oh what a sausage(*night*).

_KC_ _and_ _the_ _Sunshine_ _band_: Shake your sausage(*Booty*)
_KC_ _and_ _the_ _Sunshine_ _band_: That's the way - I like sausage(*it*)

_James_ _Brown_: Get up off that sausage(*thing*)

_Bee_ _Gees_: How deep is your sausage(*love*)

_Peaches_ _and_ _Herb_: Shake your sausage(*thing*)

_John_ _Travolta_ _and_ _Olivia_ _Newton_ _John_: Your the sausage(*one*) that I want.

...and for those with ED

_Paper_ _Lace_: The night sausage(*Chicago*) died


----------



## JLeonard

Beatles “Lucy in the sky with sausage”
“Yellow Sausage”
“Hey Sausage”


----------



## JLeonard

Metallica “Enter sausage (sand) man”
This could be half the members here making sausages.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge

Bob Segar
The fire/sausage down below 

The fire/sausage inside.

and pretty much all the other Segar songs are candidates.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Chris Stapleton - Tennessee Sausage


----------



## MJB05615

Very old song by Sinatra "I've got Sausage (You) Under My Skin"
"I Get A Kick Out of Sausage(You)"
R.B. Greaves' "Take A Sausage (Letter) Maria"


----------



## TNJAKE

AC/DC...... You shook me/sausage all night long


----------



## zwiller

ZZ Top: Gimme All Your Sausage.


----------



## zippy12

*The Doors - Alabama Song (Sausage Bar)*


----------



## Bearcarver

"Love Sausage (potion) Number 9"
by "Clovers".

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

_Quiet_ _Riot_: come on feel the sausage(*noise*)

_Cindy_ _Lauper_: Girls just want to have sausage(*fun*)

_Romantics_: What I like about sausage(*you*)

_Beastie_ _Boys_: You gotta fight for your sausage(*right*) To party. 

_Hall_ _and_ _Oates_: You make my sausage(*dreams*) come true.

_Bon_ _Jovi_: You give sausage(*love*) a bad name.

_Technotronic_ _feat_: Pump up the sausage(*jam*)

_Police_: Every little sausage(*thing*) she does is magic


----------



## SmokinEdge

Ozzy
Iron/sausage Man.


----------



## MJB05615

Billy Joel "An Innocent Sausage(Man)"
Sinatra "Sausage (Strangers) in the Night"
Gene Chandler "Duke of Sausage (Earl)"
Queen "Sausage (We) Will Rock You"


----------



## Fueling Around

Slade "Keep your Hands off my Sausage (Power Supply)"


----------



## flatbroke

AC/DC 
Shook Sausage/me all night long


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks everyone for all the likes I appreciate them.

Warren


----------



## crippledcracker

A horse with no Sausage (name)
AMERICA


----------



## zwiller

I had to do some KISS...

I Was Made For Loving Sausage


----------



## smokeymose

SmokinEdge said:


> Ozzy
> Iron/sausage Man.


My gosh I haven't heard that song in probably 40 years!
When Ozzy was just the lead singer for Black Sabbath.
Some of you folks are showing your age.....


----------



## crippledcracker

Hey man, nice sausage. (shot)
FILTER


----------



## a man called horse

Thank to all.
Showed this to my wife. She no longer thinks I’m the sickest btard out there!


----------



## smokeymose

a man called horse said:


> Thank to all.
> Showed this to my wife. She no longer thinks I’m the sickest btard out there!


Glad to help!
Welcome to SMF.


----------



## GATOR240

The Cult  - She sells sausage (sanctuary)
Quiet Riot  - Bang your sausage (head)
BTO  - You ain't seen sausage (nothing) yet
BTO  - Takin' care of sausage (business)


----------



## MJB05615

Elton John "Bennie and the Sausage (Jets)" + "Philadelphia Sausage (Freedom)"


----------



## TNJAKE

This threads a real sausage fest


----------



## SmokinEdge

TNJAKE said:


> This threads a real sausage fest


This thread is the Wurst!


----------



## Bearcarver

From back in my day:
Johnny Sausage (Angel)    by Shelley Fabares from 1961

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Another Oldie:

"Blue Sausage"  (Velvet)--- hit number one on Billboard Hot 100 on September 21, 1963
Sung by Bobby Vinton.

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett

JLeonard said:


> Madonna  " Like a sausage"



Or, La Isla Sausage


----------



## bbqbrett

The oldie by Paul Anka...put your head on my sausage (shoulders).  Or is that going too far.


----------



## Bearcarver

"What Becomes of the Broken Sausage (Hearted).
By Jimmy Ruffin.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

"Hey There Lil' Red Riding Sausage" (Hood)
By Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs


----------



## jcam222

Actual sausage songs https://waxandtracks.blogspot.com/2019/07/songs-about-sausage.html?m=1


----------



## jcam222

Bearcarver said:


> Another Oldie:
> 
> "Blue Sausage"  (Velvet)--- hit number one on Billboard Hot 100 on September 21, 1963
> Sung by Bobby Vinton.
> 
> Bear


Blue Sausage sounds like a serious condition LOL


----------



## TNJAKE

jcam222 said:


> Blue Sausage sounds like a serious condition LOL


If it lasts more than 4 hours..........


----------



## GATOR240

......... consult a physician.


----------



## yankee2bbq

This thread……..I’m lost for words right now due to my overwhelming feeling of joy.  
You all sound like my cousins down here in Arkansas.  

Dueling banjos using a sausage….


----------



## TNJAKE

yankee2bbq said:


> This thread……..I’m lost for words right now due to my overwhelming feeling of joy.
> You all sound like my cousins down here in Arkansas.
> 
> Dueling banjos using a sausage….


Dueling sausage?


----------



## 912smoker

Keep Your Sausage to Yourself 
Georgia Satellites


----------



## yankee2bbq

TNJAKE said:


> Dueling sausage?









You make me smile.


----------



## GATOR240

Sausage (Home) in my hand
- Foghat


----------



## forktender

*AEROSMITH - When I whip out my big 10 inch *record  *Sausage!!!!!*


----------



## Bearcarver

"Can't Take My Sausage Off of You". (Eyes)
Frankie Valli.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey how about She Thinks My Sausage/Tractor is Sexy.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the likes flatbroke and 912smoker I appreciate them.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003

Purple Sausage(people) Eater: Sheb Wooley

Aquarius/let the sausage(sunshine) in: 5th Dimension

American Sausage(woman): Guess Who

House of the rising Sausage(sun): Animals

Easy Sausage(living): Uriah Heep

Top of the Sausage: Carpenters 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

Unchained Sausage (Melody)
Righteous Bros


Bear


----------



## Fueling Around

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey how about She Thinks My Sausage/Tractor is Sexy.
> 
> Warren


That is a great one.



gmc2003 said:


> ...
> House of the rising Sausage(sun): Animals
> ...
> Chris


That is priceless!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the likes Fueling Around and Jake they are appreciated.

Warren


----------

